
Signal Android bug: users can still share media with a group they left - cataflam
https://github.com/signalapp/Signal-Android/issues/9091
======
dbrgn
Does someone know how this works with the group crypto? Once someone left the
group, shouldn't all group members' devices reject all messages from that
contact (who is now a non-member)?

